# Veetle Pets Contest - Help me win (for charity)!



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey hedgie fans!

A site I frequently broadcast on is holding a contest for broadcasting your 'adorable pet'. I recorded Mocha before and had a positive outcome, so I figured I'd enter her.

I've posted this on the Facebook group Hedgehog happenings, but I figured I'd post it here too. The video with the most views at the end of this week will win, and $200 dollars will go to an animal charity of the winners choice (mine would be Animal Outreach of Cape May County, for the new building). All YOU have to do is watch the video, share with some of your friends, and I have a better chance of winning for my charity!

Video Link

Share on Facebook

Thank you!  
-Dustin


----------

